# Oddity in portmasterers print about available updates



## Kiiski (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi

 I'm wondering about this:


```
# portmaster -L |egrep -B1 '(ew|ort) version|Aborting|installed|dependencies|IGNORE|marked|Reason:|MOVED|deleted|exist|update' | grep -v '^--'
===>>> Root ports (No dependencies, not depended on)

===>>> Trunk ports (No dependencies, are depended on)

===>>> Branch ports (Have dependencies, are depended on)
===>>> gtk-2.24.5
===>>> gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.5

===>>> Leaf ports (Have dependencies, not depended on)

===>>> 505 total installed ports
        ===>>> There are no new versions available
```

Why are these gtk-2.24.5 and gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.5 printed, althought they are up to date?

Could it be related to this in /usr/ports/UPDATING ?

```
20110730:
  AFFECTS: users of x11-toolkits/gtk20
  AUTHOR: gnome@FreeBSD.org

  The gtk-update-icon-cache utility has been split out of the gtk20 port.
  Use the following instructions to update your system.

  # pkg_delete -f gtk-2.\*
  # portmaster x11-toolkits/gtk20
  # portmaster -a
```

Which I first missed but ran later?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2011)

"gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.5" matches on "update", and -B1 means "show the match but also the line just before it".  The -B1 should probably be removed, and many of the strings in the regex need to be more specific to portmaster output to avoid matching strings in port names or descriptions.

That said, the GTK update should be done, it's just not related to why those lines are showing.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 4, 2011)

If you're just trying to look for updates why not just do

`% pkg_version -Ivl'<'`?


----------



## Kiiski (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep, *pkg_version* is another way to achieve the same thing.
I moved to using this *portmaster* line, because it's mentioned in portmasters man page and it has more verbose output, separating root, trunk, branch and leaf ports


----------

